# What if



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

I've enjoyed the videos posted by i1Tesla on Youtube. He has made a series called "What if". He's pretty much testing conditions that people often wonder about, but are hesitant to try it themselves. Things like what if you try to open the door while driving. What if you reboot the touchscreen while driving, would it shut the car down. I've found these videos informative, and he also made them entertaining as well.

Just gonna post it here because I think fellow Model 3 owners would likely enjoy them and learn a thing here and there.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

I agree, he's been providing interesting content on a regular basis.


----------

